
Show HN: Play – a workplace coach for new grads - ychandler
http://play.seenontheinter.net/
======
ychandler
Ever since I have been a new grad in the workforce, I have wanted to be
coached in typical workplace scenarios like handling my first job and asking
for help. I never thought I would collect my experiences and 10 years later
launch something of my own but here I am. I would appreciate any and all
honest feedback - the goal is to become a coach and a companion, helping
people who are just entering the tech workforce

